# Value Contouring



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

I studied a chapter on value contours and gave it a shot. It was a lot of fun, kinda like painting by numbers. Anyway I stole the picture from this forum.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Value contouring and cross-hatch shading.. great! That is a style that has a definite place. Keep it up!


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Don, I was just talking to you about your 'Kenosha Range' in the acrylic section.


----------

